# Saved a kitten



## ddavis04 (Dec 9, 2013)

:kittyballWe live North of Phoenix AZ and belong to the YMCA. In middle of December we were leaving the YMCA and it was after dark. I heard something and went over to the desert area behind the parking lot and heard a kitten frantically crying. It took us an hour and my husband to make a trip to get some canned cat food for me to finally catch him. We took him to the vet the next day and he was only 6-8 weeks old! We went back to the YMCA several times but no evidence of any mom or siblings. Well, he is now almost 4 months old now and my 10 year old cat has totally accepted him. They play and sleep together and my 10 year old cat is getting a lot more exercise and seems much more interested in life. I wasn't planning on getting another cat, but I guess they find you sometimes.

I tried to add some pictures but couldn't figure out how to do it. It asks for a URL.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Kind hearted cat people are always wecome here!  

Maybe you need to post your pictures on a picture site, something like Photobucket? Then you'll have a URL!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Bless you!


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

When people allow kitties to adopt them, I instantly like those people  Can't wait to see pictures!


----------

